# is there such thing as a high end liquid wax



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

gonna buy some new liqiud wax to use on the wifes fiesta and fancy some new liquid wax ..looking for a easy to use on and off??question is is there a high end one or are they all similar with short durability??


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Collinite 845 is what you are looking for.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

there will be one coming very soon...


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Agreed! Collys 845 is the one to have!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> there will be one coming very soon...


Tease! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Polishes Bliss have their own liquid wax which is 150 quid if i remeber.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Tease! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


A small clue, made in the UK. :thumb:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> there will be one coming very soon...


are we talking abiout the nattys???or another????when will this be available as i need some new bits aint bought anything this week and need my fix!!!!:buffer::lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Made in the UK, so it's the much anticipated Dodo one then.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

daz4311 said:


> are we talking abiout the nattys???or another????when will this be available as i need some new bits aint bought anything this week and need my fix!!!!:buffer::lol:


There is a Natty's Blue but that's not the one I'm referring too..



Blazebro said:


> Made in the UK, so it's the much anticipated Dodo one then.


Not that one either..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We need more me need more lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Nattys Red Liquid?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I am intrigued Alex, do tell...


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> there will be one coming very soon...


Come on Alex dont keep us waiting???

After all how can we get our orders ready?? lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bilt Hamber then...?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

timescale until we can buy it please????


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Bilt Hamber then...?


And we have a Winner.

We've recently received a sample of their new ultra durable liquid "hydra-wax", testing will be taking place over the coming days. :thumb:

Not sure on the release date at the moment..

Alex


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

as said previously, 845 is proberly the best liquid wax to date.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> We've recently received a sample of their new ultra durable liquid "hydra-wax",


Sounds interesting


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

When's the natty blue liquid wax out??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> as said previously, 845 is proberly the best liquid wax to date.


You're forgetting PB's Project Awesome. 

Alan W


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> There is a Natty's Blue but that's not the one I'm referring too..
> 
> Not that one either..


I know what is is Alex,in fact I have a bottle of it here


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess we could also count Migliore Original Liquid as high end wax, however I dont know if its any good.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Was considoring the migliore but don't know anyone who's used it


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You're forgetting PB's Project Awesome.
> 
> Alan W


is that not a sealant?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

amiller said:


> is that not a sealant?


Same here


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

daz4311 said:


> Was considoring the migliore but don't know anyone who's used it


Daz, its a liquid version of Original. Exactly the same smell, its just runny.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Prima Banana Gloss is a decent easy to apply liquid wax.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> is that not a sealant?


A sealant engineered to look like a wax! 

Alan W


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Daz, its a liquid version of Original. Exactly the same smell, its just runny.


Might give this a go??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> And we have a Winner. We've recently received a sample of their new ultra durable liquid "hydra-wax", testing will be taking place over the coming days. :thumb: Not sure on the release date at the moment.. Alex


Hope its as good there finis-wax.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Migliore?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Think I'm gonna try that..gonna have a look around who stocks it and takes paypal and think I'll order it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Prima or my fave werkstatt carnauba trigger. Easy as and nice warm looks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Hope its as good there finis-wax.


Seems to be Chris,BH sent be both waxes for free because I have shown them a lot of support over the last few months:thumb:
The Hydra wax is very easy to use and the beading is very similar to the Finis wax.
Both are very good IMO.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

what about c3? everything about it is top end except the price.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ive got the mig liquid, i bought it with primo thinking id use it like i would a glaze under their wax

goes on oily/wet and removes same - very hard to get it off on a black car without smears all over the place or resorting to their QD - which defeats the point of evaluating the finish a product gives imo. I didnt really see anything special in the look

i did one panel and left the full test incl. primo for another time, i just cbf with it on the GTR with all that panel surface area to deal with

i cant believe it's taken me this long, but ive just ordered 845 (together with 915 - already have 476)


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Pinnacle Souveran Liquid or Griott's Garage Best of Show I would say, not that I tried either of them but I've read many good things about them.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

daz4311 said:


> Might give this a go??


It's meant to be quite hard to get the hang of using as it's totally natural.

Maybe its worth a go, just for the smell!


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Damb think I'll leave the prima if it's a pita..really want something easy to use ???


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

I love liquid Colly :thumb:

# easy to apply, 
# not oily, 
# no need to wipe off, 
# apply on wet paint and dry at the same time to increase lubricating for prevent scratch














C1 coating(coat at 2010/02/01) + liquid Colly(monthly maintain)
This video shot at 2010/07/31


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Not seen liquid colly 915 ??? Were can I get it


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

daz4311 said:


> Not seen liquid colly 915 ??? Were can I get it


There will be a European dealer soon.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

I think he makes that by himself, if I remember correctly.
It's not a product Collinite sells


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cheers thought I hadn't heard of it!!well the search goes on


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Blamm said:


> I think he makes that by himself, if I remember correctly.
> It's not a product Collinite sells


Yes, it's not Collinte product, made by AutoBling. 
It's a whole new product.
Collinite only is one of raw materials, there are our sealing technology inside.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Does it have to be a wax (natural), a sealant (synthetic) is not an option?
Because if you step into the liquid sealants, there is a lot more choice, and there are some 'premium' ones around like:
- Polished Bliss Project Awesome (high end pricing too)
- Blackfire Wet Diamond
- Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant
- Gloss It Concorso

Just as easy as a liquid wax usually, just of synthetic origin


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Daz, I agree with Blamm, you should try the Blackfire and Wolfgang Sealants, both are superb. why do you specifically want a Wax?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Would prefer a wax as hopefully after a while my wife will start using the wax..so needs to be easy on and off...don't want to make it to hard for her to use or it won't get done again!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

These sealants are even easier to use, there really is no difference aside from the difference in ingredients.

Blackfire in particular is VERY easy on/off. BriteMAX 5 is great too.

Why do you think Sealants are difficult to use? Have you used a specific one which has put you off?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, the Blackfire is as easy as any liquid wax I ever used  It goes off without effort.
A sealant does not have to be a scary rocksolid mass


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

No don't find them difficult to use russ..but as the wax will be used by the wife the prep won't be up to my standards and have always found sealants magnify the problems more so than a wax!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This Menzerna Sealant may be worth a look too. I've not seen many people using it yet:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/menzerna-power-lock-polymer-paint-sealant-p-430.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

daz4311 said:


> No don't find them difficult to use russ..but as the wax will be used by the wife the prep won't be up to my standards and have always found sealants magnify the problems more so than a wax!!!


Oh ok. What not look at a spray wax like Optimum Car Wax II then? Looks superb and you can't get anything easier to use. You can protect a car in <5 mins.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What about liquid Best of Show? 

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/griots-garage-best-show-p-386.html

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, that's what you mean by easy 
Another good contestant, not too common though, would be Mothers FX SynWax

A local dealer here did some tests with it and it appears to have filling capabilities that exceed Black Hole! On top of that it gives decent durability and a good shine.
It's on my to-try list for a while now, especially for cars like my gf's, my parents' etc.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Pinnacle Souveran Liquid or Griott's Garage Best of Show I would say, not that I tried either of them but I've read many good things about them.





RussZS said:


> What about liquid Best of Show?
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/griots-garage-best-show-p-386.html
> 
> Has anyone tried it?


I mentioned it first on post #38 here 

I've heard good things, read good reviews about this wax and Pinnacle Souveran Liquid which is rated very close to Souveran Paste in looks. It is now polycharged so durability may be better in this new version.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/pinnacle-liquid-souveran-with-polycharger-p-77.html


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You're not going to get much easier to use than Optimum Car Wax - spray on, wipe over, walk away.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1936571
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=12021


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

How about waiting for the Liquid Nattys to be on sale?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm gonna buy the liquid natty for myself dipesh anyway


----------

